# PB Pier 3/25/22



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I had hoped that N wind would help clean up the water....nope. Muddy in the pomp hole, muddy on the bar and muddy at the end, although the end is clearing up a little now. No fish anywhere so far.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Saw one pod of tarpon out on the end. Headed to Navarre to try there.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Navarre was pretty clean when I first got there...about an hour and a half later the muddy water rolled in from the West.

A few small pomps were caught and a small mackerel was caught on a sibiki rig.

No bait at either pier.


----------



## MrRedneck (Apr 12, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Navarre was pretty clean when I first got there...about an hour and a half later the muddy water rolled in from the West.
> 
> A few small pomps were caught and a small mackerel was caught on a sibiki rig.
> 
> No bait at either pier.


thanks for both reports.


----------

